# STILL UNSURE :o



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Answer said:


> It's harder to find out your own "type", as you have way too much information about yourself, it confuses you. However if you come here- you have just a little amount of info given, and you can easily assess the info and try to type.


I hate to point out the obvious but everyone is just as complex as you are, and they don't write everything they can about themselves. If you can't recognize the functions in yourself, then you can't recognize them in others either. And no, you don't use both Xe and Xi equally until proven otherwise. Otherwise this convo is just gonna go around in circles.



> Anyways, you can disagree with this theory, agree with it, but you can't prove it, neither prove that it's wrong. Sad truth


The way to get your theory validated is to post it in full and have it be critiqued by knowledgeable people. As I said there is a subforum for that. Have you done either of those yet? If not, your theory is unsubstantiated and useless, and akin to Russell's Teapot.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Wontly said:


> I understand where @Answer is coming from-- I can relate to Fe and Fi and Ti and Te. I understand them, and can use them, but I guess I use Ti and Fe more. I have values which are both Fe and Fi and systems which are Ti and Te. Sometimes it's black and it's white, but other times there is a gray area. I also agree with @Yeahright in the sense that I appear to be closer to an ESTP than ESFP, but can come across as more F or T when needed.



ESTPs aren't without feelings if that's what you mean. F isn't about feelings or emotions, it's about making value judgments over logic judgments. Plenty of ESTPs come across as F types - Taylor Swift, Ariana Grande, Ryan Seacrest, to name a few. Fe is a useful function, and since it's extroverted it shows more than Ti. But they are all nonetheless ESTPs.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeahright said:


> I hate to point out the obvious but everyone is just as complex as you are, and they don't write everything they can about themselves. If you can't recognize the functions in yourself, then you can't recognize them in others either. And no, you don't use both Xe and Xi equally until proven otherwise. Otherwise this convo is just gonna go around in circles.
> 
> 
> 
> The way to get your theory validated is to post it in full and have it be critiqued by knowledgeable people. As I said there is a subforum for that. Have you done either of those yet? If not, your theory is unsubstantiated and useless, and akin to Russell's Teapot.


Ow, why am I not surprised.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeahright said:


> ESTPs aren't without feelings if that's what you mean. F isn't about feelings or emotions, it's about making value judgments over logic judgments. Plenty of ESTPs come across as F types - Taylor Swift, Ariana Grande, Ryan Seacrest, to name a few. Fe is a useful function, and since it's extroverted it shows more than Ti. But they are all nonetheless ESTPs.


 There is no way Taylor Swift is an ESTP. I don't wanna be associated with her :'( Last I heard, she was an ESFJ. Or ENFJ. Sorry, but I just have a dislike for her and what she stands for. Yeah, I like people and have judgements about them but she crosses the line for me. And yeah, Extroverted Functions show more than Introverted ones. I probably come across as friendlier than I am 'cause of them )


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Wontly said:


> There is no way Taylor Swift is an ESTP. I don't wanna be associated with her :'( Last I heard, she was an ESFJ. Or ENFJ. Sorry, but I just have a dislike for her and what she stands for. Yeah, I like people and have judgements about them but she crosses the line for me. And yeah, Extroverted Functions show more than Introverted ones. I probably come across as friendlier than I am 'cause of them )


Don't get me wrong I hate her too, but she is definitely an ESTP. She overuses Fe because ESFJ records sell. Justin Bieber sells ESFJ music too but he's definitely not one. Try telling this to the people in the Taylor Swift typing thread and they will be like "but muh Si diary lyrics." Useless.



Answer said:


> Ow, why am I not surprised.


I'm not sure why you would be surprised, I'm stating the obvious. Glad that's settled.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeahright said:


> Don't get me wrong I hate her too, but she is definitely an ESTP. She overuses Fe because ESFJ records sell. Justin Bieber sells ESFJ music too but he's definitely not one. Try telling this to the people in the Taylor Swift typing thread and they will be like "but muh Si diary lyrics." Useless.


Isn't Beiber an ESFP? Yeah, too much Pop Music is too Fe-ish and ESFJ and fluffy. That's probably why I dislike it, too fluffy and meaningless for me. Not enough Se, too much Whee and Feee. I mean, if I was a recording artist, I would focus more on Se than I would ever Fe. I would probably end up sounding like an SFP, 'cause my Ti would look like Fi. But I'm not one. Music baffles me sometimes.

EDIT: It would make sense for me to be an ESTP but understand Fi, and not use it as much as Fe and Ni. Like, an ESFP understanding Ti and using Te more, but using it sometimes. Kinda like this: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...-functions-being-order-doesnt-make-sense.html


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks, I would have never thought about the obvious to be truth. We can argue- no point.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeahright said:


> Taylor Swift, Ariana Grande, Ryan Seacrest, to name a few.


Just to peek in here for a bit but I'm pretty sure Taylor Swift is an ESFJ and Ryan Seacrest is an ESFP. Although I'm less sure about Ryan Seacrest than Taylor Swift since he's been out of the spotlight for a while.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

MNiS said:


> Just to peek in here for a bit but I'm pretty sure Taylor Swift is an ESFJ and Ryan Seacrest is an ESFP. Although I'm less sure about Ryan Seacrest than Taylor Swift since he's been out of the spotlight for a while.


Taylor swift esfj? No doubts


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Answer said:


> Taylor swift esfj? No doubts


Or she could be an ENTP stuck in a loop >

[Nah, just kidding. I wanted to throw that in there to see your reactions... ]


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

MNiS said:


> Just to peek in here for a bit but I'm pretty sure Taylor Swift is an ESFJ and Ryan Seacrest is an ESFP. Although I'm less sure about Ryan Seacrest than Taylor Swift since he's been out of the spotlight for a while.


Oh no, it's spreading... :bored:

I don't know enough about Ryan Seacrest, he could very well be ESFP though he doesn't strike me as one. But I'm quite sure on Taylor. I've examined her interviews and there are cues I've noticed with ESTPs that she also embodies. In general though she has a definite Se dominance to her personality. Velasquez had some pretty good points on the pages here: http://personalitycafe.com/guess-type/97611-lets-analyze-taylor-swift-49.html.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I dunno, these songs makes me feel nostalgic. And it relates to a dream I had last night. I had a dream I was stuck in the year 1985, and everything was modern, but it was 1985. It was an alternative universe and music was playing. And Stand By me was on T.V. I think I should have grown up in the 1980s:






And this song was playing in the background:






I just wanted to share that.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeahright said:


> Oh no, it's spreading... :bored:
> 
> I don't know enough about Ryan Seacrest, he could very well be ESFP though he doesn't strike me as one. But I'm quite sure on Taylor. I've examined her interviews and there are cues I've noticed with ESTPs that she also embodies. In general though she has a definite Se dominance to her personality. Velasquez had some pretty good points on the pages here: http://personalitycafe.com/guess-type/97611-lets-analyze-taylor-swift-49.html.


I don't think Velasquez made any convincing points...

I don't know much about Taylor Swift but I have listened to a few of her songs and they seem very girly-girlish in an Fe and Si way. Plus I've heard that during production she needs to be pampered or else becomes really upset with everyone. Also, I remember John Mayer (an INFJ) kind of pwning her after they broke up.

Also, I think @_Wontly_ may actually be an ESFP. I remember having this discussion with him before about his type and he was saying he understands Fi much more thoroughly than Ti.

Also, this is an FX show so it's going to be a bit on the conservative side but I think older ESTPs would watch a show like Archer:






Also, stuff like the older James Bond movies tend to appeal to ESTPs.

Anyway, what do you think?


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

MNiS said:


> I don't think Velasquez made any convincing points...
> 
> I don't know much about Taylor Swift but I have listened to a few of her songs and they seem very girly-girlish in an Fe and Si way. Plus I've heard that she needs to be pampered or else becomes really upset at everyone. Also, I remember John Mayer (an INFJ) kind of pwning her after they broke up.
> 
> Also, I think @Wontly may actually be an ESFP. I remember having this discussion with him before about his type and he was saying he understands Fi much more thoroughly than Ti. What do you think?


Hm, maybe it was on another thread then, I reread the pages i posted after I posted them and I agree. I do remember him making good points somewhere. Maybe it was another forum. Anyway, I'm not hellbent on proving she is an ESTP because I don't like her lmao. Just my assessment which I think I've done a good amount of research on. Plus I think you're cool and don't wanna argue with you haha.

I don't see ESFP in his answers. I identify a lot with what he said but the only answers I didn't identify with were in the Ti/Fe realm.

Archer is 100% an ESTP show.


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

You guys are derailing this thread.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeahright said:


> I just feel like that's a lazy way to go about things. It's like giving up and saying "I dunno. Both." And it derails the discussion because there is no way to prove you wrong. Saying Fa and Ta exist just tells me you don't have an understanding of how the functions work in real life, or how personality development occurs.
> 
> In any case this is a typing sub forum and stuff about theory should probably be discussed in a different forum. I am thinking Fa and Ta is not what @Herp, @Spades, or @Entropic had in mind when designing their questionnaires. I really question why people who don't know their own types try to go about typing others.
> 
> Anyway, to OP: I see no reason to believe you aren't ESTP.


Ta, Fa, wtf? For those who are wondering about their type, I do offer a typing service free of charge. You can book a time here: The Typologist

I'm inclined to agree on that Taylor Swift is an ESFJ, though.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@MNiS - Yeah, I understand Fi, but I might use Ti more. I dunno.. The last time I done the tests my functions were Se-Ti-Fi-Te. I don't go by them on reliability, but it might have some truth to it. Maybe I have to pick a set to develop, who knows?


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

These are things that struck out to me:

"To be fair, I think you need to get the balance between others-yourself right. Too much others= unhappy self. Too much self= unhappy others."

The focus is always on others. For me, Fi, I know what feels right to me and I go with that. Not that I don't take into consideration others feelings but my actions just kind of follow from my values. I don't consciously think about maintaining balance which I think is Fe.

"If it affects people or myself negatively, I usually won't continue it. If it's beneficial, I will."

Small evidence but more in the way of a Freudian slip, mentioning others before self.

"super emotional/easily offended people, people who gossip about everything, people who are fake nice, people who make annoy noises, people who don't apologize when they are wrong/have offended someone wrongly and people who think they know everything."

There is some animosity toward Fe, but it is still an overall Fe awareness. Especially the part about expecting people to apologize. The SFPs I know rarely apologize. Our values are so ingrained and Se is strong-willed that we never feel a need to apologize. If we say something we mean it. I don't think an SFP would think to mention that as a personality trait they dislike.

"Hm.. probbaly what people think of me. I am what I am; don't like it? There's the door.."

This is a trick question, because you clearly do think about it, you just actively resist it. The Fe awareness is still there.

I'm not about to read 4 questionnaires though lol so that's as far as I read.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeahright said:


> Plus I think you're cool and don't wanna argue with you haha.


Thanks!  I think one of the best things about learning of Socionics was to take a chance and finding out exactly how awesome ESFPs are. 



Yeahright said:


> I don't see ESFP in his answers. I identify a lot with what he said but the only answers I didn't identify with were in the Ti/Fe realm.
> 
> Archer is 100% an ESTP show.


Yeah, I see what you're saying after reading through the questionnaire.



Wontly said:


> @_MNiS_ - Yeah, I understand Fi, but I might use Ti more. I dunno.. The last time I done the tests my functions were Se-Ti-Fi-Te. I don't go by them on reliability, but it might have some truth to it. Maybe I have to pick a set to develop, who knows?


Well I guess you have two options, Wonts: You're either an ESTP who is overly focused on interpersonal relationships or an ESFP who cares too much about what your conception of Ti is. I guess I'll go with ES_P is a given. I'd lean toward F but you do seem more ESTP than most other ESFP.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeahright said:


> These are things that struck out to me:
> 
> "To be fair, I think you need to get the balance between others-yourself right. Too much others= unhappy self. Too much self= unhappy others."
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got a bit carried away. And collected too much data. Oh well  

The bit that is confusing me though is that I appear to have Fe and Fi values. Sometimes I have a surge of emotional passion inside me if I like a song and feel connected to it. Sometimes I feel things, but I am still logical and a realist. I am quick thinking, resourceful and have a lot of facts stored in my mind. It's strange. Maybe the emotional aspects of feeling functions are confusing me.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

MNiS said:


> Well I guess you have two options, Wonts: You're either an ESTP who is overly focused on interpersonal relationships or an ESFP who cares too much about what your conception of Ti is. I guess I'll go with ES_P is a given. I'd lean toward F but you do seem more ESTP than most other ESFP.


Yeah... or I am stuck in a Se-Fe or Se-Te loop. 

What would be the best way overall to determine if I use Ti or Fi more? 

Sometimes I am logical, other times I am emotional. It's weird. I would agree that ES*P is a given. I am still figuring out whether I lean more towards T or F, or am quite equally balanced. A hybrid


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Wontly said:


> Yeah, I got a bit carried away. And collected too much data. Oh well
> 
> The bit that is confusing me though is that I appear to have Fe and Fi values. Sometimes I have a surge of emotional passion inside me if I like a song and feel connected to it. Sometimes I feel things, but I am still logical and a realist. I am quick thinking, resourceful and have a lot of facts stored in my mind. It's strange. Maybe the emotional aspects of feeling functions are confusing me.


Yeah you are confusing emotion for Fi. Strangely enough F doesn't have to do with emotions. I mean it kind of does, but that's not the whole story. It is making value judgments first and logical judgments second. Logic supports values, not the other way around.

Honestly though. ESTP. Not ESFP lol.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Wontly said:


> Yeah... or I am stuck in a Se-Fe or Se-Te loop.
> 
> What would be the best way overall to determine if I use Ti or Fi more?
> 
> Sometimes I am logical, other times I am emotional. It's weird. I would agree that ES*P is a given. I am still figuring out whether I lean more towards T or F, or am quite equally balanced. A hybrid


Yeah, I think whatever your type is, you are definitely in some kind of loop.

Which would you say you can explain better? The concept of mechanical leverage or the concept of a relationship?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeahright said:


> Yeah you are confusing emotion for Fi. Strangely enough F doesn't have to do with emotions. I mean it kind of does, but that's not the whole story. It is making value judgments first and logical judgments second. Logic supports values, not the other way around.
> 
> Honestly though. ESTP. Not ESFP lol.


So, basically I am an ESTP with overbearing Fe?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

MNiS said:


> I think whatever your type is, you are definitely in some kind of loop.
> 
> Which would you say you can explain better? The concept of mechanical leverage or the concept of a relationship?


That's not a fair question  xD A relationship though. I never paid attention in Science. And was rubbish at Math. And hardly went to school. But I am good at technical things too when I need to be, not always. I read the instructions. I can solve problems fast but it depends on the type and nature of the problem. A personal/human related problem? I'm not bad at them, and I can solve them but I'm not bad at techie stuff either.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Wontly said:


> That's not a fair question  xD A relationship though. I never paid attention in Science. And was rubbish at Math. And hardly went to school. But I am good at technical things too when I need to be, not always. I read the instructions.


I'm not sure that helps much lol. I was good in math and I'm an ESFP. It's more about how you deconstruct reality. In logical terms or in terms of personal value. There is no way to describe in words but damn if I could hack into your brain right now I could probably tell which one you're doing and why.

Is there a reason why you don't want to be ESTP? Or like ESFP better?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeahright said:


> I'm not sure that helps much lol. I was good in math and I'm an ESFP. It's more about how you deconstruct reality. In logical terms or in terms of personal value. There is no way to describe in words but damn if I could hack into your brain right now I could probably tell which one you're doing and why.
> 
> Is there a reason why you don't want to be ESTP? Or like ESFP better?


If you could hack into my brain right now, you would be screaming for air and begging to leave. My brain would glow pink and blue and spit you out. (Dunno why I said that).

It's not that I don't wanna be an ESTP, but I think I relate more to the actual definition of Fi, but use Ti more. Sometimes I get lost for words for no reason. So many things are playing up in my head right now. ARGH! And novel writing too. It's hard, but it takes your mind off things.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Wontly said:


> That's not a fair question  xD A relationship though. I never paid attention in Science. And was rubbish at Math. And hardly went to school. But I am good at technical things too when I need to be, not always. I read the instructions. I can solve problems fast but it depends on the type and nature of the problem. A personal/human related problem? I'm not bad at them, and I can solve them but I'm not bad at techie stuff either.


Then I'd say you're better acquainted with Fi than Ti so ESFP who is probably in an Se-Te loop and maybe in the grip of Ni like @Yeahright was saying.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Yeah writing often doesn't come naturally to sensors unfortunately. We are more impressionistic, better at showing than telling. It requires tapping into inferior Ni and Ni is already the most abstract function.

I just noticed you have 4w3 in your tritype. 4 is very similar to Fi. That would explain why you relate to Fi.

Let me ask you this: if you had to choose, do you relate at times more to INFJ or INTJ?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

MNiS said:


> Then I'd say you're better acquainted with Fi than Ti so ESFP who is probably in an Se-Te loop and maybe in the grip of Ni like @_Yeahright_ was saying.


So, that's messed up man. 

Would that mean I would have to sit down and work out how to get myself out of the loop I'm in, and maybe end up in a Xi-Ni loop to develop Xi?  Or am I over-thinking things, 'cause it isn't gonna develop on its own.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeahright said:


> Yeah writing often doesn't come naturally to sensors unfortunately. We are more impressionistic, better at showing than telling. It requires tapping into inferior Ni and Ni is already the most abstract function.
> 
> I just noticed you have 4w3 in your tritype. 4 is very similar to Fi. That would explain why you relate to Fi.
> 
> Let me ask you this: if you had to choose, do you relate at times more to INFJ or INTJ?


Yeah, it is. I bet writing would get you into a loop. Or help develop functions which need developed. 

Yeah, I guess so. 7w8 is like my Action based logic part, 4w3 is like feelings and 8w7 could be my lesser part, like Ni. Does that make sense? 

Hm, this is the annoying part. I like them both, and can kinda relate to them both in different ways. But I favor INTJs slightly. INFJs aren't bad either. Some of them are slightly too mystical for my liking, but they have interesting concepts.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Wontly said:


> So, that's messed up man.
> 
> Would that mean I would have to sit down and work out how to get myself out of the loop I'm in, and maybe end up in a Xi-Ni loop to develop Xi?  Or am I over-thinking things, 'cause it isn't gonna develop on its own.


You could do that, but that but being in a loop is unhealthy behavior if done for too long. I think age may also have something to do with it. You develop your auxiliary function in your 20s. @Yeahright can probably explain more about that as I'm not too familiar with MBTI and maturation.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Nah writing doesn't get you in a loop. It does help you develop Ni. It helps me put all my abstract ideas that I can't explain into words. Like why Taylor Swift is an ESTP . Requires a lot of mental effort though.

No I'm not asking which you prefer, I mean which one is closer to being a part of your personality. Do you know any INFJs or INTJs in real life?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

MNiS said:


> You could do that, but that but being in a loop is unhealthy behavior if done for too long. I think age may also have something to do with it. You develop your auxiliary function in your 20s. @_Yeahright_ can probably explain more about that as I'm not too familiar with MBTI and maturation.


Well, I'm nineteen now.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeahright said:


> Nah writing doesn't get you in a loop. It does help you develop Ni. It helps me put all my abstract ideas that I can't explain into words. Like why Taylor Swift is an ESTP . Requires a lot of mental effort though.
> 
> No I'm not asking which you prefer, I mean which one is closer to being a part of your personality. Do you know any INFJs or INTJs in real life?


Well, I created a character called Hector for some strange reason. He's an xSFP. I can relate to him, but I can relate to his fraternal twin, Ricky too, who is an ESTP. They're like a wild mixture of me and the crap in my head. 

Hm.. nope.. but on here.. I dunno.. I'll have a look at both forums, and read some threads and come back to you on that.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@Yeahright - An INTJ kindly posted a thread stating the difference between them and INFJs, with some input from INFJs too. Personally, I think I relate more to INTJs than INFJs.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

What specifically did you relate to more?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeahright said:


> What specifically did you relate to more?


Hm, I didn't relate much to people caring what they thought of me, focusing on everyone's problems like the INFJs. The INFJs are too people orientated for my liking. They care more about others than themselves. They shouldn't. Balance, remember?

I related to eventual goals, basic logic, not caring what people thought, dealing with people one at a time, efficiency and the core of what the INTJs were saying in all honesty. 

I mean, I do like people and interacting with them and finding out what they're like and about, but I couldn't manage all their problems. On the other hand, I can barely even manage my problems. It takes time and willpower to break through the core of the problem sometimes. 

What does that say though?


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

I just wanted to see what you'd relate to when comparing to the opposite of the types you're considering.

I feel like you know enough about ESTP and ESFP, given the number of posts you have on here, that you might unintentionally be framing your answers so it's hard to tell. I still think ESTP but it doesn't seem like anything is going to put the nail in the coffin for you so I dunno what else to tell you.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeahright said:


> I just wanted to see what you'd relate to when comparing to the opposite of the types you're considering.
> 
> I feel like you know enough about ESTP and ESFP, given the number of posts you have on here, that you might unintentionally be framing your answers so it's hard to tell. I still think ESTP but it doesn't seem like anything is going to put the nail in the coffin for you so I dunno what else to tell you.


Yeah. I still think, undoubtedly that ESxP is the best fit for me. I think I am close on Ti and Te and Fe and Fi, to be honest. I appear to have personal and social values/beliefs, and an inner/outer logic/fact system. I don't think I can ever be put in a box accurately


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Unfortunately ESxP is not a type. My suggestion would be to hang around ESTPs and ESFPs and figure out which ones you relate to more. They are quite different, though they do share similarities. Another suggestion is scrap the Se-dom theory and explore all the other types. There was someone on here who was positive they were IxTJ and after way too much self reflection they found they were INTP. Happens quite a bit. That's all I got.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeahright said:


> Unfortunately ESxP is not a type. My suggestion would be to hang around ESTPs and ESFPs and figure out which ones you relate to more. They are quite different, though they do share similarities. Another suggestion is scrap the Se-dom theory and explore all the other types. There was someone on here who was positive they were IxTJ and after way too much self reflection they found they were INTP. Happens quite a bit. That's all I got.


I know. But it's probably my best fit for the moment, until I self-reflect.

I know I'm not an Ni-Dom, or Fe-Dom. Or Te-Dom. I doubt Si-Dom. 

That would leave: Ne, Se, Ti and Fi dom.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

*WontlyTheNecroposter*

I was reading some older threads, from some of the other users who are unsure of their type and was re-directed back to this thread through their suggestions and funnily enough, I had an 'aha' moment when I was reading everything. It was related to Si, which is the function thar I think I suck the most at, funnily enough. Now I am starting to think that it actually isn't weak at all, now that I have a better understanding of how it manifests. Or Pi in general. 

You know the way that people claim you aren't consciously aware that you are using your first function because it's so engrained within your subconscious programming? 
* *




Kinda like how the Leda clones in Orphan Black are programmed? Or the Caster boys? They have these traits programmed within them to allow/stop them from doing certain things, like having kids, or learning how to kill? (Spoilers, but whatever, it's my new obsession).




Anyway, I know it's hard to explain these things and provide proof for them, because the personality theory itself is very abstract, but they say Si is like a 'living legacy' right? Where you create your own 'personal mythology' from abstract sensations (in MBTI anyway)? And you can recall sensory information as you see it, you know like a flashback? (You see something, and you can recall something you seen 10 years ago, and you still have those feelings/memories and you can link those two things kinda idea. Like you remember this red dress from somewhere else and can recall everything related to it, or you remember a shop from years ago and it hasn't changed at all from your comparisons). 

I think it applies to myself more than I think (either that, or an extremely weird version of Se/Ni that appears Si-like because it's so well controlled and programmed to mimic Si). I can make accurate predictions and be correct from vibes. Sometimes it's the past, sometimes it comes from thin air. 

What is this? Am I mistaking Si for something else (Se/Ni like I said) or am I actually more Si than I think I am?


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

Today someone pointed out a pair of shoes and the moment I looked at it I remembered exactly where I saw it last with all the feelings of it when I first came across it. I told the person you were wearing it in this picture and I described it to her. She wore those shoes 9 years ago. The impression I had when I looked at it the first time is still in my mind today - colours, location, people, what I was doing, how I felt about the whole thing - all of it. Someone only need mention it and it'll be at the forefront of my mind in an instant. - Si dom


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

yay said:


> Today someone pointed out a pair of shoes and the moment I looked at it I remembered exactly where I saw it last with all the feelings of it when I first came across it. I told the person you were wearing it in this picture and I described it to her. She wore those shoes 9 years ago. The impression I had when I looked at it the first time is still in my mind today - colours, location, people, what I was doing, how I felt about the whole thing - all of it. Someone only need mention it and it'll be at the forefront of my mind in an instant. - Si dom


I think that the reason behind my confusion is because when I was a child, I used what I called a version of Si. I used to be very memory and sensory orientated when I was young. I knew where I had seen everything, heard something, exactly what it reminded me of and compared it to other previous similar things. And the last time and place I had seen someone or something in existence and could recall that.

Now, I am very action orientated and I like to get things done, and when I have done those things, I look for more things to do. I want to be productive and hate sitting around and pondering things. To me, overthinking is irrelevant. I do better when I actually don't think and just do. It always turns out better in the end. If I do nothing, I see it as a waste of time. Although I do have goals that I need to complete and sometimes think about the immediate future, I don't overthink things. I don't sit and ponder about the origins of the universe or debate (even if I am drunk or something). 

I am a friendly person to a point, but I am assertive, honest and will go after something if I want it bad enough. I will find out a way to get it, and am not afraid to voice my opinions on things. If something interests me, I will stick with it, if not, it goes out the window. If someone pisses me off, they know about it, although I'm not as angry as I was as a teenager. I am learning to control those impulses.

I hate assignments and hate doing them, but the weird thing is that they are incredibly detailed and I get high grades. I can sit and finish those and ramble on and still complete the brief even if I dunno what I am doing. I research it like mad and write about my findings and source all my references and include images for some reason. 

I would say that I am practical learner but when I establish one pattern, I can crack the code. Or when I find something, I can do the task in an instant. Or when I get an aha moment, I'm done. I'm not very theoretical at all, although I can brainstorm to a point. I would say my intuition is hot and cold. Sometime it's there and spot on, solving things, but other times I can go weeks without actual inspiration and dry up. I am open-minded, experimental and a bit impulsive but I still enjoy experiences as much as finding out answers. 

Between Fe and Fi, I have no idea. Some people claim I am Fe through and through, and others claim I am Fi through and through. I haven't really thought about it, because if I bother to dig deep enough, I can see both elements working within me at a similar level/standard. 

Oh, and I'm also a kick-ass linguist (dunno why I wrote this, other than bragging rights lol). 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm getting a feel for what you're like but if you really want my opinion would you fill out the questionnaire posted by Spades? I'm aware you've filled out a lot of questionnaires already and I've tried to read them but stopped several times. Put off by the length of all of them combined. Anyway I'd like to go by Spades as it's more familiar to me. @WontlyTheMoonBear


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@yay , since you requested this. I'm not formatting it because I am on my mobile phone on Tapatalk. 

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

At the moment, I am a little bit tired but I am relaxed in bed. I am going to go with my instincts but read the questions carefully enough.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.










(Okay this is blurry because it's Flickr.)

I'm thinking of the David Bowie song "Starman" here. It's a man in a shower of stars taking a picture in the distance. It's intriguing because I want to hear his story and because he looks like he is taking FROM the stars and not here. The sky is glowing behind him. I want to know why. The answers. And his story so badly. 

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

I would try and remain calm. When everyone else is flapping about, someone has to think for them and do something and inject a little common sense into the occassion. 

I would want to check out the problem and see if it's something that we can fix. And also, see how much time we have left. If we don't have enough time, we can get a taxi into town, and split the bill between us/ hitch a lift by some "kind stranger". If we have enough time, we can call for the repair men to come, and buy something to eat whilst we wait. We can still walk. 

* 3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do? *

Get drunk, because I'm not the one driving back later, lol. I'd go because everyone else is going, it's two parties in one night and because I'm not paying to go back by myself if someone's driving me back. That's just stupid. I'd trust the driver because I know they wouldn't get drunk and drive. If they did, they'd be a liar and I'd be having words with them, asking them why they never kept their promise (after I camped in their car for the night in the car park, because hotels are too expensive). I wouldn't let them drive home, because that would irresponsible. 

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

To be honest, I don't have a lot of strong beliefs, so I probably wouldn't care, unless it was something that was either, stupid, untrue or factually incorrect. I also react if this is said to someone else. It doesn't matter who it's addressed to, if it meets any of those criteria, it gets questioned. 

As for the inward reaction, it would usually be "...What?!" Sometimes I get a genuine shock from it, depending on the nature of the statement. Unless of course, the opinion is looking to deliberately be edgy/controversial. I try not to react then. I find that annoying as hell when people are controversial for the sake of it, instead of being genuinely controversial. 

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

What can I do? Apart from walk away? No amount of talking/arguing will change someone's mind. Especially with beliefs. Humans are creatures of habit; it's not worth my time and energy convincing hardcore whatever people to give up X and listen to me [even with the truth, facts and patience], when I could be off doing something else productive and beneficial to someone/something/myself in other ways. I leave the belief/perspective changing to someone else.

Now, if someone is prepared to listen to me and let me show them an easier way to do something/have a civilized conversation with me and let us discuss each others' viewpoints, that's a different story. We can have a discussion over coffee or something and find out more about why we are the way we are. When I'm not busy (of course).

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

I am not really a values based person from the point of view that I am not one to keep values but I do think that the fact that there are no real universal values or definitions of what is right/wrong (the same for laws in each country) defeats the purpose of keeping values in the first place. I do think that values limit people too. If you don't keep X value, there is no need to lose it. Humans break values all the time. Everyone's human and we all try. But we never succeed because like I said, we're creatures of habit.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

A) People have said that I tend to "think outside the box", especially when it comes to creative things. I am wired that way naturally. My creativity is innovative. Been told that many times. When I need to be creative, that is. I'd also say that the fact I'm able to be "strong" and get on with things and not care what people think of me is a close second. I have been described as strong in the past, when others said they'd break down at that point. 

B) That's a dumb question. If I changed anything about my personality, then it wouldn't be mine anymore. It would be someone else's. If I went by what people told me I should change, or desire to have X quality like them, then I'd just be a clone or living up to someone else's ideals. 

* 8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered? *

I just roll with them. They are usually right for some reason, but sometimes are majorly off, which is weird too. Like I said, my intuition is hot and cold. Like my feeling sometimes. 

Usually through aha moments, random predictions from TV shows/ real life events that I guess and dreams sometimes. Which is weird. 

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

A) Socializing, writing, shopping, producing music, learning languages and doing things. 

A2)I enjoy learning and being around people and learning from them/ teaching them things, I enjoy putting my characters' thoughts down on paper and seeing where I end up, I love buying things, opening new things, seeing what happens, I enjoy making fresh new sounds and working on new production/ programming techniques to make my songs sound better, I am good at languages, they interest me ans it expands my means of communication and I like doing things so I can learn from them and be productive. 

B) Long periods of doing nothing, reading too much, boring people, reverting inside my mind.

B2) Because nothing gets done (laying about makes me even more tired), reading makes me tired, staring at a book or screen too long hurts my eyes, because why even waste time on them? Especially imcompetent, boring people and because it's best to tackle problems head on without thinking about it much. 

* 10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? *

I try not to repress anything to be honest. What you see with me should be what you get. Unless, it's vulnerability. I just can't show that at all.


***NOTE TO EVERYONE*** When I first posted those questions, I was coming out of a bad stage in my life.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

My best guess is ENFP at this point.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Shroud Shifter said:


> My best guess is ENFP at this point.


Interested to know why you think that. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

You're not very easy to type, so I gave a lot of thought into it, and I'm still not sure. You definitely seem very extroverted. Most of your answers make me think Ne-dominant. So why ENFP, instead of ENTP? That's a good question. I think you could be either.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Shroud Shifter said:


> You're not very easy to type, so I gave a lot of thought into it, and I'm still not sure. You definitely seem very extroverted. Most of your answers make me think Ne-dominant. So why ENFP, instead of ENTP? That's a good question. I think you could be either.


Why Ne Dominant? Don't say something like "your answers are really random". Dominant Ne isn't really that random compared to Tertiary Ne in ESxJ to be honest. I think their Ne is what gives Ne dominants the "crazy" vibe. Especially amongst mistyped ESxJ who think they have strong Ne, but are overusing it to seem "intuitive" because of the bias. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

Have you done the Keys 2 Cognition test?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Shroud Shifter said:


> Have you done the Keys 2 Cognition test?


Yes. Many times before. But I don't go by them because everytime I do, it changes. They are so easy to manipulate according to your mood each time. They are not a reliable source of information. I'm not talking about minor changes, I mean stuff like INFJ, ESFP, ENTP, ISTP. And I am taking these test a few months apart each time. Not just the next day. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Eric B said:


> Here's another perspective for understanding the shadows in terms of the primary functions they are shadowing.
> 
> When *Se* is in Opposing Personality role, the ego function is Si, which internalizes concrete experience as memory. When this is challenged, the focus is shifted to current reality to backup past knowledge. (after all, the past once was present, and is to be learned from in order to know what to expect in the present).
> 
> ...



I've always thought these were relatively unbiased & the most accurate depictions of the functions on this site. Do any of the descriptions sound like you @WontlyTheMoonBear?


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm really bad in explaining, or maybe just really lazy, because I don't feel like writing a 10 000 word essay nobody will read anyway. But the more I think about it, the more I see ENTP. You're definitely not ESTP, or any Se-dominant or Se-auxiliary type. What do you think is your best fit type, and why?


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

You know, in your case you're more like in between of types with ESTP being closest to you.
Like me. ENTJ, but God damn it, I do seem like INFJ to many. 

Such case is like having enneagram 6 type. You basically can't tell which type you are. Lol

You know what I learnt by being out of MBTI zone for months now? Top 2. Ignore the rest. Tertiary Ne? Don't ever mention this shit. Tertiary Se? Just stop. Lol. Tertiary Fe? Whatever. Psychology is a dynamic road of creating new and eliminating old, not very accurate stereotypes. Focusing on the last 2 only makes the whole thing more confusing, as you have to face too many unrealized stereotypes deriving from the low order functions, which you often connect to weaknesses or behaviors you sometimes perform.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@Gossip Goat (Tagging you, since I can't quote quotes inside quotes and I'm on mobile): I can see myself resonating with "Ne as Demon" (this has happened to me before, this exact description for 3 months of my life).

Although I have ideas, and plenty of them, they're not based upon abstract things as such, (they are brought into reality and real life experiences), but I can be abstract and deep if I get enough information and concentrate enough but when I don't, I'm not and I don't care about abstract things that much. 

I do and can think about the future if I force myself to, but I like to take life one day at a time. No person knows what's gonna happen next, so I see no point in creating a life plan, but I do think you should have a slight idea what you wanna do. 

@Shroud Shifter I appreciate your suggestions, but what's the point in me answering you if you're not going to explain things because you're too "lazy to"? 

@Apple Pine Stereotypes from the last two functions? Doesn't every function have a stereotype? (Ne is crazy, Se is shallow, Te is a dictator etc). 

Isn't the whole idea of finding your type to know the whole thing and how your psyche works in accordance to the whole and how you can improve yourself within that whole? 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

@WontlyTheMoonBear you strike me as an Fe dom. Yes. ENFJ. Are you an EIE in socionics? Then you're most likely an ENFJ. 

My analysis: 

You seem to use Se/Ni more than Ne/Si. 

You seem to use Fe/Ti more than Te/Fi. 

I don't see much Ti from you, so ENFJ or INFJ 

If that doesn't suit you maybe ENTJ but that's a long shot.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

The lower it goes, the more stupid it becomes.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Blue Ribbon said:


> @*WontlyTheMoonBear* you strike me as an Fe dom. Yes. ENFJ. Are you an EIE in socionics? Then you're most likely an ENFJ.
> 
> My analysis:
> 
> ...


It's a long shot saying Enfj/Infj

ENTJ/ESTJ is a closer shot


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@Gossip Goat -I wondered why you never responded but then I realised that the quote broke lol. If you have a moment could you check out post #111 please?

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> @Gossip Goat -I wondered why you never responded but then I realised that the quote broke lol. If you have a moment could you check out post #111 please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


Yas, I did check it out but had to wait to respond (bc studying), I has more q. You can highlight what you relate to and if you can say which set you overall agree, even if just a little bit more. 

B1:



> -take in information as it is, without a filter, in order to derive/uncover other truths about the world.
> 
> -trusting facts not because they are useful but only after analyzing and coming to conclusions where you can say what is true and what is not
> 
> ...


B2:



> -Uses facts, considers how to navigate to achieve a desired result (result based lenses)
> 
> -If X then necessarily Y’ type reasoning – clearly perceiving the outcomes of various courses of actions and contrasting those possible outcomes in order to determine which actions ought to be taken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

C1:



> -searches not to pull entirely new considerations or concepts into our awareness, but rather to find systems that can link pre-existing concepts to one another holistically and help us to understand how everything is connected to everything else in a comprehensive fashion
> 
> -less interested in confirming indisputable truths and is happy to take a few leaps of faith into the realm of intangibles in order to explain how everything seems to be connected to everything else
> 
> ...


c2:



> -constantly (often subconsciously) drawing connections between pre-existing concepts
> 
> -likes finding a single concept that applies across a wide variety of scenarios
> 
> ...


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@Gossip Goat - Here we go:



> B1:
> *-take in information as it is, without a filter, in order to derive/uncover other truths about the world.*
> 
> -trusting facts not because they are useful but only after analyzing and coming to conclusions where you can say what is true and what is not
> ...





> B2:
> *-Uses facts, considers how to navigate to achieve a desired result (result based lenses).*
> 
> -If X then necessarily Y’ type reasoning – clearly perceiving the outcomes of various courses of actions and contrasting those possible outcomes in order to determine which actions ought to be taken.
> ...


Out of both of these, I'd say that I like my information to be accurate, but I also like to apply it when I explain things as best as I can, based upon the knowledge that I've already organized/filtered/know. Sometimes I make sure that things are accurate before I state them, not just from one source, but several if I can. But I do it in a fast and efficient way, usually. I do figure out how to get from X to Z with one method, but not always 'by the book' or through conventional means. When people do things exactly by the book, that annoys me a lot because there's always a simpler way to get to the end goal. 



> C1:
> *-searches not to pull entirely new considerations or concepts into our awareness, but rather to find systems that can link pre-existing concepts to one another holistically and help us to understand how everything is connected to everything else in a comprehensive fashion
> *
> 
> ...





> c2:
> 
> -constantly (often subconsciously) drawing connections between pre-existing concepts(Not really but I can do this. I'm not great at linking masses of things together).
> 
> ...


Out of these both, I am a lot more of the first one. Questioning everything is an absolute pain in the ass. Just go with it, and get on with things lol.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Se Ti Fe Ni or Se Fi Te Ni (ESxP) from the answers. I'm not sure about the judging functions, I used Tx questions (Fx would be deduced) but it seemed unclear to me, sort of either or, which _could _mean Tx is not your dominant function. You seem to have little Ni and slight Ne which means Ni would be your inferior function. Si and Se seemed like the functions you related to more but Se seemed to be more predominant because you related to more circumstances surrounding that function from the questions.
@WontlyTheMoonBear


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Gossip Goat said:


> Se Ti Fe Ni or Se Fi Te Ni (ESxP) from the answers. I'm not sure about the judging functions, I used Tx questions (Fx would be deduced) but it seemed unclear to me, sort of either or, which _could _mean Tx is not your dominant function. You seem to have little Ni and slight Ne which means Ni would be your inferior function. Si and Se seemed like the functions you related to more but Se seemed to be more predominant because you related to more circumstances surrounding that function from the questions.
> @WontlyTheMoonBear


Interesting. So, would you rank Ne as my 8th Function?


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Interesting. So, would you rank Ne as my 8th Function?


I had to look up what the 8th function was. But after reading this:



> This is a function you actualy have a pretty decent understanding of, comparable to your tertiary depending on how much you’ve practiced it (and as you can practice this one way more easily than the other shadow functions this can vary) but as it’s the most disconnected from your sense of “self”, you see it in a very “instrumental” perspective. At worst, as something society or the external world expects from you, and at best as something that’s sometimes useful as a tool - hence why socionic calls it the “role function” as it’s used to play a societally expected role-


I don't feel like I can answer whether or not it's your 8th function, this seems like this is something I'd need to know you personally or see your behavior for a long time to even discern this (although this goes for all the functions tbh).


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@Gossip Goat I think it matches kinda well, Socionics wise anyway. Which would make me EIE?


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> @Gossip Goat I think it matches kinda well, Socionics wise anyway. Which would make me EIE?


The functions I mentioned?


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

The only thing I could sense that I'm somewhat confident in pointing out from the long ass questionnaire is aux Fi and that's about it, meaning EFP. @Stawker stalker what do you think?


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

huhman said:


> The only thing I could sense that I'm somewhat confident in pointing out from the long ass questionnaire is aux Fi and that's about it, meaning EFP.
> @Stawker stalker what do you think?


OP reminds me of my ENFP friend. Give me counterarguments to ENFP and we'll see.


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

Stawker said:


> OP reminds me of my ENFP friend. Give me counterarguments to ENFP and we'll see.


Well, in my mind the OP is an ENFP so... I can't really give you counterarguments if I agree...


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@huhman and @Stawker What makes you think I am Fi Aux? I get some people swearing that I am an ESTP.


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> @huhman and @Stawker What makes you think I am Fi Aux? I get some people swearing that I am an ESTP.


Ti aux is absolutely absurd for you, apart from Fe. I'm pretty much tired and bored of typing others so I'm only going to say that whoever is calling you an ESTP is horribly misled. You don't even smell like one.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

huhman said:


> Ti aux is absolutely absurd for you, apart from Fe. I'm pretty much tired and bored of typing others so I'm only going to say that whoever is calling you an ESTP is horribly misled. You don't even smell like one.


Bad troll. Next please. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

Eh, not my problem if you go around calling yourself a T type or a J type for that matter.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

huhman said:


> Eh, not my problem if you go around calling yourself a T type or a J type for that matter.


I'm not. I want a good reason why you think that I am X Type and something to back up your opinions e.g. some text. Don't just say X without proof willynilly. 

It's a waste of time. Nothing to reflect upon at all. No further on. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

If 14 pages of this thread led you to say people call you an ESTP and then you set your type to ENTJ I honestly don't have that much confidence in my ability to convince you of what I see you being.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

huhman said:


> If 14 pages of this thread led you to say people call you an ESTP and then you set your type to ENTJ I honestly don't have that much confidence in my ability to convince you of what I see you being.


I was on a discord call with him and spent 30 minutes. He is clearly ESTP 2w3 sx

He does like to contest that, regularly, despite him agreeing with me at the time.


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I was on a discord call with him and spent 30 minutes. He is clearly ESTP 2w3 sx
> 
> He does like to contest that, regularly, despite him agreeing with me at the time.


That's some invisible ass aux Ti lmao


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

huhman said:


> That's some invisible ass aux Ti lmao


I've talked with him about it, he shows some histrionic traits.


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> some


Yeah, just some


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

huhman said:


> If 14 pages of this thread led you to say people call you an ESTP and then you set your type to ENTJ I honestly don't have that much confidence in my ability to convince you of what I see you being.


Because your reasoning is pure bullshit? 



Drunk Parrot said:


> I was on a discord call with him and spent 30 minutes. He is clearly ESTP 2w3 sx
> 
> He does like to contest that, regularly, despite him agreeing with me at the time.


This thread is older than your pubes, Parrot.  I do wonder about how much loops do affect people though. And enneagrams and vitamin deficiencies. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Because your reasoning is pure bullshit?


Honestly I'm bemused by how ironic it is you are stating something is bullshit when you haven't even read it which is bad reasoning in itself lol talk about stepping on yourself with what you say.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@huhman : 


huhman said:


> The only thing I could sense that I'm somewhat confident in pointing out from the long ass questionnaire is aux Fi and that's about it, meaning EFP. @Stawker stalker what do you think?





huhman said:


> Well, in my mind the OP is an ENFP so... I can't really give you counterarguments if I agree...





huhman said:


> Ti aux is absolutely absurd for you, apart from Fe. I'm pretty much tired and bored of typing others so I'm only going to say that whoever is calling you an ESTP is horribly misled. You don't even smell like one.


Those aren't reasons. Those are just opinions. There is no proof here or reasoning behind why you think that I am an Fi Aux. You haven't quoted any of my posts, and you haven't quoted any sources to compare me against Aux Fi. 

If you wanna pick a fight, go elsewhere. Go troll someone else and waste their time. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

My point is I didn't even provide a reasoning yet so there's no way you can know if it's valid or bullshit... good lord I never expected I'd have to explain that.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

huhman said:


> My point is I didn't even provide a reasoning yet so there's no way you can know if it's valid or bullshit... good lord I never expected I'd have to explain that.


My point is: Why are you still here wasting my time if you don't wanna help me out or give reasons as to why you think that I am a certain type? What is the point in you being here? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

smh


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> *Yes, again. Bear with me though...
> 
> I was typed as an ESTP, but it still seems like some aspects are still off, so I've made an extended questionnaire and gone quite indepth to get the best result possible fit from past and present threads:
> *​*
> ...


*

If you're confused about T vs F, then you're most likely an ExxP or an IxxJ. These types have F and T in aux and tert positions. 




2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?



Click to expand...

*


> That's a good question. At the moment, I have no set out life plan. But I guess the main thing I yearn for is happiness and peace of mind. And enough to get by on. Some people want it all, but they can't have it all. Life is unpredictable, so I just go with the flow and see where I end up. I try to be realistic as I can when I make goals, or think about what I want from a situation, when I'm not being impulsive and thinking of long term goals.


*

@huhman what about this seems like Ne to you? if this isn't Se, idk what is. Wontly is clearly a realist and if you don't believe me, I'm going to do a point check to see how many points he scores for realism and how many for idealism. 

So far - realism - 1; idealism 0.




3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.



Click to expand...

*


> When I was at my finest?
> 
> Lemme think... When I was a kid and had no worries. Life was care-free, and you could get off with a lot of things. You had no worries, depression and smiled at everything. You knew nothing about life, but a lot about happiness, and if I had a time machine I would go back to those days.
> 
> ...


*

This doesn't tell much except you're most likely an extrovert. I think most extroverts can relate to this. 




4) What makes you feel inferior?



Click to expand...

*


> Not a lot of things to be honest. But one thing which pisses me off is when 1) people get bullied for no reason. They done nothing to deserve it. 2) Or when I get corrected for no reason, when I am accurate. 3) Also, when people put words in my mouth. Those all piss me off more than they make me seem inferior. 4)Basically, I dislike people trying to control me. I am me, not you. You are not me, nor am I you. 5)Get used to it. You can't change that fact.*
> *


*

1) This can be any function.

2) This is so Ti. Ti users are the ones who care about being logical and accurate. An Fi users strongest point is sympathy. I don't think being 'corrected' would make them feel bad. 

Also notice the OP's choice of words - he said that he dislikes being corrected when he's accurate which is interestingly a paradox. If he's accurate, why should he be corrected - I mean, he's right, therefore he can't be corrected. This wording seems to be a clash between Te and Ti. ExFPs have Te in their tert position and they are Ti PoLR. Can you imagine an ENFP saying this? 

3) This again shows a desire to resist logical manipulation - a Ti trait. 

4) This seems like Se

5) Imo this is indicative of demonstrative Te and not tert Te. 




5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)



Click to expand...

*


> It depends on what type of decision. If it's an unimportant, quick decision like food based, I'll either go with what I feel like eating, or just not care much and eat what others are eating.
> 
> If it's an important decision, I will sit down and ask myself a lot of questions. I will use my knowledge, experience, realism, feelings and logic. I will use a combination of things to determine the best result. *
> *


*

The green seems like a general perceiving trait. 

realism - 2; idealism - 0




6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?



Click to expand...

*


> On a solo project, I like to have control over the outcome. I like to think about, plan and carefully consider each aspect of the project to get the most out of it. On some days, I will do more, but on other days, less. It depends on how much time I have, what needs to be done and how much energy I have.
> 
> In a group project, I do tend to slack off if there's not much for me to do. If there is something for me to do, I enjoy adding my input to the general project and creative process. I like determining the outcome, as well as contribute to the group.


*

General perceiving traits. 

Also the OP shows a great deal of individualism. I know the myth that Fi users are the most individualistic- this is not true. Ti users put more focus on individualism. 




7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 



Click to expand...

*


> A time when I had a lot of fun... When I was twelve years old, I went to a place called Peter Pan Land for my cousin's birthday. It was full of slides, ball-pits and exhilarating activities. We also had loads of cake and junk food. I burned off loads of energy and felt great afterwards.
> 
> I have also had a similar experience in a place called Coco's. It had a similar layout, but I used to go every Summer when my Grandparents brought me on a short break in their caravan. They had a clown, and the clown was fun too. He was a daredevil. I went down the free fall and it tickled me.
> 
> ...


*

The OP doesn't show much imaginative nature. He is describing experiences as they are. Even when recalling a childhood memory, it seems to have no 'depth' to it. He is describing what he experienced as it is. This would also indicate that his Si is also very good. 




8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)



Click to expand...

*


> I am rubbish at listening to people explain their ideas/concepts/instructions. I drift off halfway through. Honestly? I prefer viewing diagrams and doing the thing for myself, or have someone show me how to do it. Generally, I am quick learner and will understand the concept within 1-3 goes. And sometimes, not often, I use past experiences and link them in with the experience in hand if it sounds similar, and I don't get the concept well.
> 
> I am also prone to dislike a lot of theory/speculation and heavy reading. I don't feel cut out to do those things, unless they are on a smaller scale. And I am quite alert and in the mood.I also try to memorize things and recall them as needed, but it is hard sometimes. So I learn a lot from experience.


*

which means he's not an N type. I'm an ESFJ and I like theoretical discussion more than he does. 

Sounds like Se to me. 




9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?



Click to expand...

*


> In my thoughts, or the physical world?
> 
> My mind is not very organized. My thoughts are all over the place. Sometimes I get a lot of thoughts, other times a few. I don't feel the need to organize my thoughts, because it is virtually impossible. Unless you are into processes and have a good system. Some people have systems and complex thoughts and build up on subjects over the years, but I have bits and bobs floating about in there. I don't think I could master just one thing (too much time and patience), but I do have a lot of facts and useful information stored in there. And memories too.
> 
> In the physical world, things aren't much better. I am working on my organisational skills. I do try to organize things, but it takes a lot of effort sometimes. I am good at data organization on a PC (I have a business admin degree), and I do like to organize my workspace and keep that clean, but the house? No. Too much upkeep. Sometimes my bedroom is that way too. Depends on the size and importance of the area.


*

This is the reason I would say that ISTP doesn't fit. Ti doms are very organized in how they think (or so I understand).




10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?



Click to expand...

*


> How do I judge new ideas? Usually, I look for proof to support if the idea is tried and tested and worth my time (and if it works). If I find much in favor, I'll consider it. If not, I'll reject it. OR if the idea makes no sense to me at all, I will reject it. Sometimes trial and error in extreme circumstances. I like to see the proof in the pudding.


*

This is not tert Te - it's demonstrative Te. Using Te to support Ti. Again the OP's posts are about things making sense. 




11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?



Click to expand...

*


> Honestly? Both. I like to make sure that my family/friends are fine from time to time. But I also like to make sure my body/mood/thoughts are in harmony for me to function properly, and look after others. To be fair, I think you need to get the balance between others-yourself right. Too much others= unhappy self. Too much self= unhappy others. It is hard sometimes, I admit, but I try.


Here's some Fe. However this doesn't come as the focus. the OP hasn't mentioned this until now -if he was aux Fi, he'd have demonstrative Fe and it will have been visible long before this. Aux Fi users are very people focused. They also have a lot of social tact and are liked by people better than Fe doms.



> *12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
> 
> *_Mostly, I speak before I think. Or think as I speak. Sometimes my thoughts are quicker than my mouth, and sometimes my mouth is quicker than my thoughts. It honestly depends on the situation.
> 
> ...


*

The focus is on gathering information - another point against ISTP or INTP.




13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

Click to expand...

*


> Again, it depends. I can be incredibly impulsive at times, especially when I get cravings. Or go shopping. I tend to buy a load of stuff I want or like, but don't need. I like to feed the senses. If it's something more dangerous or meaningful, I will sit back and weigh up the pors and cons before leaping.If it affects people or myself negatively, I usually won't continue it. If it's beneficial, I will.


I've known Se doms to be impulsive shoppers. 



> _*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
> *_
> I would either ask for it to be recorded, or I would look it up afterwards online if it couldn't be recorded. If I was being lazy/sick, I would either invite them inside to watch it with me, or just not go out and watch it myself. It's my favorite show, after all.


Again, the focus is more on the show and not the friends. There seems to be a people focus - Fe but it is subdued.



> *15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
> 
> Usually, I try my best to keep calm and carry on, but if it affects me a lot, I will get angry/cuss, or yell for help and cry. It depends on how overwhelimg the situation at hand is. If I can manage it, it doesn't tend to affect me. If I can't, I will become overwhelmed. I'm trying my hardest to deal with it though.


I don't know where to place this. However, I will say that ENFPs are pretty mild and the OP doesn't seem to be. 



> *16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
> 
> I dislike people who are pompous bastards (forgive my French), people who yell at everything, people who feel the need to drag out events, super emotional/easily offended people, people who gossip about everything, people who are fake nice, people who make annoy noises, people who don't apologize when they are wrong/have offended someone wrongly and people who think they know everything. You don't. You are *NOT* omniscient.


You see this focus on authenticity. I would say Fi but the OP expresses a dislike for emotional people.

Here's a tip for all those who can't tell apart Fe and Fi - Fi users have a lot more patience than Fe users do. They're more likely to say 'I know what you're going through - I've been there. How an Fe user reacts will depend mostly on the context of the situation. If your bad mood is making everyone else feel bad, I'm going to ask you to leave. If you don't have a strong enough reason to be upset - you're not going to get any sympathy from me. 



> *17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
> 
> To be honest, I will talk about everything and anything. I like talking about food, movies, music, T.V shows, video games etc. Particular topics of interest are music I like (rock, some hip-hop, indie, alt rock etc), novel writing, current events and health related issues).


This could be indicative of Ne however this is just one example. 



> *18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*
> 
> Hm.. probbaly what people think of me. I am what I am; don't like it? There's the door..  How I look, where I sleep, what I wear and who I talk to.


This again seems like a repressed feeling function and there is again this focus on individuality. However, it is very subdued - like the OP devalues Fi. 



> *19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?*
> 
> I guess that any of them would say that I am funny, unique, strong-willed, crazy, intelligent and good with people. I would say that they are pretty accurate. They wouldn't say I was weak, evil or normal I'd say.


Not quirky, not weird, not different, not Ne. 



> _*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
> 
> *_I have a whole day to do whatever I like? Cool. Let's say I wake up at 11am after a late night, I would take my vitamins, get something to eat, watch some T.V, go out somewhere for lunch, go out for a walk/shopping, come back home, watch more T.V, go online, play some computer games and maybe even squeeze in some time recording music in my studio. That sounds like an action packed day.


_*

Literally oozing Se at this point.

Number Two

*

_


> *1. Briefly describe your ideal social gathering. Include details such as approximate length of time, number of people, location, activity, etc.
> 
> *I am at a dinner party in a hotel, eating nice food. There are lots of guests and free alcohol. I'm sitting there, at the end of the tablle, cracking jokes. The spotlight is on me. Everyone laughs at my jokes. Everyone's treating everyone fairly. There's no arguments, no rough debates (debates are good, but a dinner table is no time or palce for them). Music is playing in the background, people are happy, lots of joy is there. Lots of food is being served. There are loads of candles. It goes on all night, into the wee hours. Some people are dancing. I meet a nice boy/girl and we crash into bed together... and we wake up the next morning, and go down and have breakfast together.
> 
> ...


*

The focus is on sensation, not intuition. 




2. What sort of tasks do you feel you are naturally adept at?



Click to expand...

*


> Ones which involve socialising, gathering data, debating, organizing small spaces, remembering facts/data and recalling things/writing things down. I think I am good at them, because I leaned all these skills during my two-year Business Administration course, although I'd never consider it as a career.


Again, I see Fe here but it's not really the focus. It seems repressed. 



> *3. How do you feel about interacting with others, before, during, and after?
> *
> I usually feel good, especially if I learned something new, heard something funny or got on well with the person I was speaking to. If they're rude though, I'll just ignore them, or move on. I might feel slightly crap after it and have a tainted impression of the person, but at least I know them better and have some idea of what they're like if we ever meet again.
> *
> *


*

Again, Fe but with a lack of social tact. 




4. Describe your general mode of expression when dealing with others. You may include some details regarding what you talk about, but primarily describe how you do so.



Click to expand...

*


> I am usually friendly to start with, but I may get more serious if the debate heats up. If it doesn't, I'll stay jovial for as long as possible. Unless they annoy me. Then I will get irratated or walk away. I try to treat everyone equally, and interact with them on a personal level. Unless, I am in a bad mood/deep in thought. I will generally distance myself for as long as I need to.


Again Fe here as well. I say Fe than Fi because Fi users generally have an idea of connecting with others on a personal level which I don't see here. 



> *5. Describe your general pattern of thought processes. You may include some details regarding what you think about, but primarily describe how you do so.
> *
> My thought process? Usually sporadic, but will get deeper into interesting topics or trying to solve reoccuring problems. If I have sporadic thoughts, I let them pass. If something is bothering me, I tend to overthink it, until I can solve the problem through knowledge/experience. If they're good feelings, I will embrace them for a while. Bad feelings, I will anaylse and figure out what's wrong. Sometimes I think about past experiences/people and wonder about how they are now or other times I will try and build up long-time concepts I have created in my mind (such as novel characters, ideas etc). And occasionally I will make predictions and be somewhat right. And sometimes I pull stuff up from my ass and end up along the right lines too.


*

Thinkers are the types who generally analyse feelings.

This is the first ever indication of any kind of Ni. 




6. What sort of tasks have you repeatedly failed at? 


Click to expand...

*


> Organizational, follow the leader, presentation and timekeeping tasks. I am observant and notice things when they are missing, but I mostly fail at methodical tasks. Unless I am in charge of the system, but if I do know the system well, I can manipulate it and twist it to my liking. Or re-arrange it.


Demonstrative Te. There is no way this much Te can come from a tert Te type. However, the Te isn't valued - it's not his motivation. 

Also shows Ti - about manipulating the system. 


> *
> 
> Section 2: Motivations and Fears
> 
> ...


lol. Again this idea of losing control of the body is presented - sensing. 



> 1b) I'd hate to end up lonely, in an appartment somewhere with no-one around me. Or working in an accountant's office to pay my bills as a lonely person. Just thinking of that is enough to send shudders up my spine.


This is interesting. Again, you see a desire to be with others but it's not his primary focus. He does bring it up here but that's about it. fe

*2. Briefly describe a negative experience you believe to have had an impact on you. 

*


> I have a few actually, but one sticks out in my mind totally:
> 
> When I was a kid, I went to the hotel's swimming pool. I thought I was great and could swim (I couldn't), so I decided to jump in at the 6ft middle (I was about six, and barely four feet tall). I sunk to the bottom and nearly drowned, but thankfully my Dad who could swim caught me and pulled me out. I felt blessed, but shaken up. I think, personally, it affected my confidence for a while. I stalled swimming classes, but got back into them and on my feet a few years later, thankfully. *
> *


*

Impulsive - Se? 

3. What are the main things you avoid in everyday life? 

Hm.. I try to confront my fears, but I do tend to avoid:

*


> Too much conflict, though I can handle it.
> The same thing.
> Drama.
> Fake people.
> ...


*

Individualistic again - Ti. All the same, too much conflict is a bad thing - Fe




4. What are the main things you seek out in everyday life? 

Hm... 



Click to expand...

*


> People
> New places
> Knowledge
> Experimentation
> ...


*

I see Ti and Se with strong Si as well (the idea of experiences, I suppose)




5. What do you wish to accomplish with your life? 



Click to expand...

*


> As much as I would like achieve some form of recognition before I die, I doubt that will happen. As long as I have lived a happy, fulfilled life full of experience, experimentation, knowledge, memories and wisdom, then I don't mind. What good is having everything when you actually have nothing? What good is power when everyone rebels against you?


Se not repressed. 



> *Section 3: Image and Expression*
> 
> *1. How do you see yourself?
> 
> ...


*

Wanting to be a better person is not something I've heard a lot of Fi users say before.




2. How have you most frequently been described? 



Click to expand...

*


> Wild/Hyper
> Intelligent
> Funny
> Strong-Willed
> ...


*

I can't draw any conclusions from this. I do see a will to power that comes from Se.




3. How would you prefer others see you? 



Click to expand...

*


> Just as I am. I am who I am. I was who I was. How can I change people's opinion of me?Kinda like Nirvana's song 'Come As You Are':


*

Demonstrative Te imo. 




4. Briefly describe your overall fashion choices and outward demeanor. 


Click to expand...

*


> Fashion choices? I just wear whatever I find and am comfortable in. If I can get off with not wearing a shirt and tie, I will. I usually just wear a hoodie, jeans, t-shirt and trainers. I like to appear chill and confident.
> Outward demeanor? I guess I'm like a Ferrero Rocher; I appear hard on the outside, but am really soft on the inside, and a bit nuts:*
> 
> 
> ...


*

I know there is a stereotype that feelers are emotional and thinkers aren't. This isn't true. ESTPs and ENTPs are a lot more emotional than they let on. If you're close with any, you'd know. 

With tert feelers, you see this struggle to draw out emotions. They can end up dwelling too much on their feelings. 




Section 4: Attitudes


1. How do you react to authority? 



Click to expand...

*


> I don't tolerate it will. I don't respect it, unless I have a reason to. If authority is wrong, I will rebel against it. If it's right, I'll still want to take control/create my own system. I don't like others trying to be in charge of me. Especially not corrupt people. But, if authority is correct and I agree with the system/principals and it's been tried and tested, then they can rule me all they like ;D*
> *


*

Aux Ti with demonstrative Te. 




But to me, emotions aren't necessarily 'irrational' as such, if they can be worded and made sense of. Only if they can't be worded, are they irrational. If you mean irrational thinking, my brain won't make sense of it, if it's too irrational. If I know the facts, those people WILL be corrected badly > 

Click to expand...



Fe -Ti confirmed. 




3. How do you react to cruelty or rudeness? 



Click to expand...





Cruelty? It depends on the severity. If it's severe, I will intervene and pull that person out of trouble. If it's mild, I will see how the situation goes. If it persists, I will take action.

Rudeness? I usually ignore the person, or give them a piece of mind in they persist. 


Click to expand...



Can't tell much from this. 



4. How do you react to novelty or change? 



Click to expand...





Come at me, Ese  Variety is the spice of life. 


Click to expand...



Se or Ne but I don't see Ne at all right now. 




5. How do you react to routine or tradition? 


Click to expand...





Sometimes it gets boring, as you grow up, it looses its 'magic'. But I respect some aspects of it.Mostly what my family celebrate/believe in.

Click to expand...

Ignored Si





Number Three

1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.



I've recently come out of a bout of anxiety and depression issues, so my answers might be a bit mixed up. Or I might be using 'shadow' functions. Or be in a loop.


Click to expand...

Could explain why you seem very temperamental.




2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?

I have no preference, as I can relate to them both in different ways:



In the first one, it looks like a great place to chill by yourself or a friend with a few beers and watch the sun set. I particularly like the scene and the colors of the sky. I can imagine the gentle breeze on your skin as the sun sets over the horizon and fades into a starry sky. It looks great.



In the second one, everyone looks like they're having a great time, after unwinding from a long day of last minute shopping. The croissant and coffee look appetizing. Everyone's conversing about the things which happened throughout the day and the general setting looks comfortable.


Click to expand...

You see more Si than any intuitive functions. 




3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?

I am an enthusiastic, driven person who enjoys interacting with others and learning new things about the world around me, and usually up for a challenge (which, I believe is influenced by my 7w8). I like to lead my own way, and don't seem to care much what people think of me. I enjoy new experiences, finding out how things/people work and making life enjoyable. Although I have a short temper, I can have moments of inspiration/intuition which makes my answers click.

Click to expand...

Loads of Se. 




4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?



I would like to be the kind of person I've always thought I was:



Purpose-driven
Explorer
Happy
Knowledgeable
Hands-on
Gregarious
Driven
People-Friendly
Aggressive/Assertive when needed


Click to expand...

No tinge of idealism here.






The kind of person I wouldn't want to be:



Dishonest
Depressed
Addicted to the wrong things
Slovenly
A shadow of my former self

Basically, a mixture of my weaknesses in an uncontrollable manner.

Click to expand...

Too vague. 





5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

In all honesty, I think it depends on what kind of mood you catch me in:



If I am down in the dumps, quiet, observing or being analytical, then I would expect that you see the 'colder' side of me, the side I like to show when I'm on my own.



If I'm happy, confident, hyper or on the go, I'd expect you to see my 'happy' side, the side I show when I'm with people.


Click to expand...

This hot or cold relationship with T and F comes from them being in aux and tert positions.




6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.



Keywords off the top of my head:



Purpose
Knowledge
Exploration
People



Skills:



Negotiation
Quick-Mindedness
Empathy
Confidence
Problem Solving
Leadership
Motivation
Initiative



Qualities:



Open-Minded
Wise
Good-Humored
Tactful
Practical
Efficient
Headstrong
Respectful


Click to expand...





The OP doesn't have the laid back nature that most Ne users have. 
7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?

It depends, once again, on the situation:



If it's an area I've never been to before, I like to explore and memorize that particular area, and go back over it. I like to familiarize myself with it as often as I possibly can. And if needs be, tell people were certain things are.



If it's with people, then I like to talk to them for a bit and get to know them (if I am in the mood). I try to socialize with them and add in some humor. There's no point in ignoring them.



If it's conflict, then I try to resolve it before it gets out of hand, or let it boil over if I can do nothing about it. Conflict is inevitable after all, after a certain period of time.


Click to expand...



There is a focus on conflict resolution which is associated to Fe. There is a surprising amount of it. 




8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.

Click to expand...





Although I have anxiety, I usually try to stay cool-headed about stressful situations and stay optimistic throughout them. But when I can't, I have to calm myself down through various relation methods (e.g natural sedatives, breathing exercises, visualization etc).

I think a lot of anxiety and depression is how you think of things. At the end of the day, if you think positively, then things won't be as bad as you imagined them to be, but if you think negatively, it ruins things like your thought patterns and health. I learned that the hard way, through experience. 

Click to expand...



Here is Si - it's very good however it is devalued. 




9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.

Click to expand...





In an enjoyable situation, I am usually relaxed and sociable. I feel in my element, especially when I watch comedy shows, action movies, go on an outing or relax in my bedroom/in front of the computer. I act like I am in control of the situation and I go with the flow as the feel good endorphins release themselves throughout my body.

Click to expand...

He talks about endorphins in his body when he can literally talk about anything else. How can you tell me this is an Ne dom?? 




10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?



In group situations, I just add input to the subject as I deem worthy and try my best to keep up with the subject in hand and go with the flow. I find them to be stimulating at times, as well as refreshing.



In one-on-ones, I do the same thing, but they can usually get deeper than group situations, so I just go with what I know and try to relate to the other person's data and add my own points in. Sometimes they can be slightly more awkward as there are less people inputting things.


Click to expand...

The OP clearly cares about the social environment even though it's not his primary focus. I'm not saying that Fi users don't do that - but the key here is that he puts emphasis on it - like he values it. Where does he talk about how important Fi is to him? 




11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?

I would say that I have a well-rounded relationship to societal norms: 



In regards to social norms, I talk to people when they talk to me, I follow good etiquette when necessary and I understand the system in general. But when I'm in a rebellious mood, I tend to do my own thing. That's just how I am.



I have a good understanding of ethical values (e.g good/bad, right/wrong etc), but I again choose to do my own thing. If I deem something good to me, it's good. If I deem something bad, then it's bad. I prefer using logic to ethics a lot of times, and I still get good results. But when logic isn't needed, I resort to ethics.



I follow all my cultural traditions, because they have been drummed into me over the years. But as the years pass, I find myself following them less and less, as I find the need decreases as you age. They become monotonous after a while, thus sometimes I feel the need to move on.



I see society as a fad influenced by the media and the people who control the media. After all, we are sheeple. If some trend is catching on, then we will follow it. When it fades out, we move onto the next big thing. It's a mad cycle.


Click to expand...

Fe - Ti. Emphasis on following social norms and etiquette. 

It's not true that ExTPs don't understand ethics. Fe is still ethics. 

Emphasis on Fe. 

So Ti, it's not even funny. 




12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?



If it's human-based authority, then I tend to ignore it. Where's the proof he/she is correct? Why should they be the leader over person x, when person x has a better way of doing things? Authority is how you make it. We are all individuals at the end of the day, and no one person has the divine right to rule over us. Look all at the politicians and dictators, none of them are more correct than the other.



If it's genuinely for the betterment of society, then I can make an exception. If everyone is pitching together to make a difference, then I think we should listen to them, as long as the difference is for the better and the idea has been researched and proven to be the best one. Trial and error on a small scale can also make a difference.


Click to expand...

The focus here is more on Fe than Te - 'we all pitch together to make a difference' is not something Te would place emphasis on. 

Again, his rejection of authority with his emphasis on individualism is again, devalued Te and valued Ti.




13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? 



When I was a kid in school, my teachers told me I was very disorganized. I tend to agree with them. Organization has never been my strong point, but I am trying to better that by making lists more and practicing general organization. The strange thing is, I am much better at data organization than physical organization. I can organize a sheet of Data using Excel no problem, and order it well too. Computer skills are a big part of society today, so I guess that's a given after all.



Chaos is a given. It manifests itself on an almost daily basis and I tend to cope with it well. I have adaptation skills of a cockroach and I tend to enjoy mixing things up a lot. Variety is the spice of life, after all.


Click to expand...

Se responses.




14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?



Funnily enough, I don't fear death. Death is another inevitable thing. The thing I fear most is losing control over my senses and physical body. I think I would commit suicide if it got to the point where I lost one or more of my senses inevitably. I just couldn't cope, because we need all five senses in order to adapt/survive/carry out our daily routine. We were made this way for a reason.



I pray a lot and thank God for everything and try my best to keep myself in check so I don't go insane. lose control. I think Divine Intervention has played a big role in how I am today. I don't care how stupid it sounds to you, but I believe I am being preserved by God for a reason, and I acknowledge him and thank him for that.


Click to expand...

There is so much focus on Se in the first point and Ti in the next. 




15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?



To be happy, maintain everything and live as simply as possible. Just to be thankful and optimistic in general and live how I was intended to live.
Because those are basic desires, aren't they? Every person wants to be happy, have enough to get by and live how they were intended to.
I think these come from experience, my family and my beliefs.


Click to expand...

I get the idea that the OP isn't a deep thinker and prefers to have simple thoughts - a sensor.




16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?



A) Exploring places, talking to other people and sleeping.



I have always been adventurous and up for trying new things.
I like to interact with the world around me.
It's my escape in hard times, and recharges my body (and I sometimes dream epic things)



B) Being depressed, being on my own for ages and having nothing to do.



I feel physically and emotionally drained afterwards.
My mind needs stimulated.
I might as well go to sleep and dream something up.


Click to expand...

The focus is on sensation. not on intuition. There is no way this guy is an ENFP. 




17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.

That is for you people to decide.

Click to expand...

ESTP just accept it.





Number Four

1. What is beauty? What is love? 

What is beauty? That's a very loose statement. Everyone has different opinions on the matter. Some see beauty as being physically appealing, some see it as having a beautiful personality, and some even call nature/the spiritual realm beautiful. From my experience, beauty is subjective. What I think is beautiful, the next person might shun and what they think is beauty, I might shun. The same goes for love. There is no one set definition for either.

Click to expand...

I can't make out much from this. I would say Fe but I could be wrong. 




2. What are your most important values? 

My most important values? Again, that depends. As a person, I would say that I am versatile, adaptable, good-humored, quick-minded and determined. As for personal values, I think that staying true to yourself and keeping things real is the way to go. Building up your strengths and weaknesses over time is beneficial to becoming a better person. Values can be subject to change, but you will always be you.

Click to expand...

Does this sound like Fi to anyone?? 




3. Do you have any sort of spiritual/religious beliefs, and why do you hold (or don't) those beliefs in the first place? 

I believe in God, and not because of my family environment (although I admit that did influence me a little), but because it makes the most logical sense to me. Something can't have came from nothing to make everything. To me, God has always been here, and he created us and he is worthy of our praise. I believe there is more proof of God existing, than not.

Click to expand...

This is very interesting. I can't associate this to any functions however. 




4. Opinion on war and militaries? What is power to you? 

War is inevitable. There will always be fighting over power as long as man is involved. Power is a major influence in the world; the more powerful you are, the more control you have and the higher your influence will be. Dictators and politicians are all the same. They have an agenda to push, and they don't care who they hurt to get there. World peace will never happen, as long as corruption prevails.

Click to expand...

Realism -3; idealism 0




Interests 

5. What have you had long conversations about? What are your interests? Why? 

Honestly? Anything and everything. I like talking a bout a wide variety of topics, both online and off it. I like sports, current events, general chit-chat, music, catch-ups, YouTube, food, writing, health and many more topics. I usually go with the flow, and expand my interests in order to keep up with everyone. Google is a very useful tool 

Click to expand...

Ne or Se.




6. Interested in health/medicine as a conversation topic? Are you focused on your body? 

I have taken an interest in it. I think a lot of how we eat affects our bodies and general health. It's not just about exercising and healthy eating, relaxation and moderation are also important. So are vitamins and minerals, especially the ones we lack in our Western diets. Some minerals can even cure diseases, (or at least make them manageable). Researching things helps an awful lot. A few months ago, I had anxiety attacks and sore eyes. Ever since I improved my diet, my symptoms have improved. I have come to the conclusion that "You are what you eat" does have a truth to it.

Click to expand...

Emphasis on sensation again. 




7. What do you think of daily chores? 

They are a bane, but someone has to be dutiful. Some people are suited to them, others aren't. It depends on your strengths and weaknesses (and also how your brain is wired). Personally, they are monotonous and sometimes unnecessary. But to someone with a disorder like OCD, it is a must.

Click to expand...

General perceiving trait.




8. Books or films you liked? Recently read/watched or otherwise. Examples welcome. 

I have a knack for comedies. I like Adam Sandler, Jim Carrey and stuff like that. More their classic movies, because those are were the best jokes are. And the best ideas. As for books, I'm not into this Dystopian or Fantasy stuff. I actually prefer factual books. The Psychopath Test by Jon Ronson is a good read. What else? This book on a link between Autism and Mercury Poisoning was interesting. I'm not a big reader to be honest, I'd rather watch something on T.V. It's more stimulating to the senses and usually easier explained.

Click to expand...

An indication of not being a deep thinker.





9. What has made you cry? What has made you smile? Why? 

Although I'm not an overly emotional person, sad stories do tend to make me cry. And touching stories where something, or someone has made a different to someone/people's lives for the better. Christian Music makes me cry sometimes (depending on the song), but more tears of joy. Sad music makes me cry (obvious). Good news makes me happy (... well duh...), and things which make me laugh make me feel uplifted. Laughter is the best remedy, after all.

Click to expand...

More emotional than he lets on- repressed feeling. 




10. Where do you feel: at one with the environment/a sense of belonging? 

I feel at one with the environment, when I'm with a group of people having a really good time. Or I'm sitting listening to music in my bed. A sense of belonging? No-where yet. I still haven't discovered my identity, but I do feel somewhat like I belong in my Church. They make everyone feel so welcome, and it's not like school. You don't get judged for your mistakes. It has a good atmosphere also.

Click to expand...

se + ti





Evaluation & Behaviour 


12. What have people seen as your strengths? What do you like about yourself? 

What do I like about myself? To be honest, not a lot of things. It's not because of self-loathing, but because I know I can be a better person than what I am now. Although I'm flawed to the gills, I like my good sense of humor, assertiveness, quick-mindedness, adaptability and creativity (in certain environments).

Click to expand...

The theme of betterment - something that I usually associate with Ti. 




13. In what areas of your life would you like help? 

Hm, at the moment, the future. Not to worry about it as much and assurance that everything will be fine. Sometimes I worry too much and become anxious at the unknown (I know I shouldn't be), but my brain plays tricks and tries to depress me and tie me down. I know they're just thoughts, and I am confident in my ways, but I need better control over intrusive thoughts and my panic attacks.

Click to expand...

Desire for internal control - not a J type. 




14. Ever feel stuck in a rut? If yes, describe the causes and your reaction to it. 

Sometimes-- usually no-- only recently when the anxiety started kicking in. I feel helpless against it. I usually either take a panic attack or curl up into a ball and cry if the thought is strong enough. Nothing like this has ever happened to me before a few months ago. It's scary. Especially when your mind wanders to the point of no return.

Click to expand...

Puts a lot of emphasis on his mental health and seems to be fighting it. Fear of losing his rational mind? Ti? 





People & Interactions 

15. What qualities do you most like and dislike in other people? What types do you get along with? 


What qualities do I like in others? General friendliness, good humored, warmness, logic and quirkiness. 

I get on particularly well with ENTPs, INTJs, ExFPs, ISTPs and INFJs. I do get on well with all the types, but those ones in particular. I feel connected to them.

Click to expand...

More thinkers than feelers. More Ti users than Te users. More intuitives than sensors.

You can add ESFJ to that list because you're my favorite ESTP. 




16. How do you feel about romance/sex? What qualities do you want in a partner? 

I don't care for it as much as I used to. It doesn't satisfy me much nowadays. I dunno if it's my libido or what... 

Qualities? Someone who relates to me, is intelligent, friendly, accepting, talented and a little mysterious. Someone who I feel comfortable around and could tell anything to and know I could trust.

Click to expand...

These are general traits.




17. If you were to raise a child, what would be your main concerns, what measures would you take, and why? 

Um... can I skip this question? 










Fine D:

Well, I would be concerned for the child's safety, make sure they were eating/developing well and let them explore as much of the real world as I could. I would make sure they were happy and healthy and ready to take on the world.

Click to expand...

Again, the focus is on sensation over intuition.




18. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward and outward reaction? 

I would ask them why they believed that, and probably be a bit pissed off at them. If they made a good enough argument, I would probably listen to them, accept their viewpoint and move on. If I knew they were wrong, I'd prove them otherwise.

Click to expand...

So much Te.




19. Describe your relationship to society. How do you see people as a whole? What do you consider a prevalent social problem? Name one. 

I would say I have a pretty decent relationship with society. I understand it and respect it to a point. People are too easily influenced by trends and media though. Too many of them are sheeple who can't think for themselves. A social problem? Can I only name one? D: Ok, teenage popstars, ignorance, lack of respect for less fortunate people and spoiled rotten children.

Click to expand...

Sheeple who can't think for themselves - sounds like Ti to me.




20. How do you choose your friends and how do you behave around them? 

Pokéballs  No, really. I just gel with the people who I can relate to the most, after talking to, and feel the most comrtable around and share similar viewpoints to mine. I behave as I normally would, depending on how much I drunk (coffee/alcohol or both). I'm usually the comedia of the group. 

21. How do you behave around strangers? 

Casual. If I feel like talking to someone, I will. If not, I'll just leave them. It depends on what I need and how they approach me/ I approach them. And what they're talking about.

Click to expand...

Doesn't tell me much. 





Number Five


Are you a realist? Are you more of a no nonsense type of person? (I find these people like to call bullshit on everything)

I try to be as realistic as I can, because realities are more important than fantasies. If I see something which can be done in the moment, I will do it. I try to look at things from a realisitc point of view. I also look at how things were, the best methods to do things, how to go about it and where I'll end up. I like using logic when needed and evaluating how I feel about things. 


Click to expand...



Realism points -4; idealism 0




Do you ever experience nostalgia? For instance being able to completely remember a mood of a past experience/time?

Sometimes, especially with music, old T.V shows I liked, places I visited, old photographs and foods I like. If something is pleasant to me, I'll remember it for a long time. If something is unpleasant and I still remember it, I'll try forget it. But I guess I can't, because experiences end up shaping who we are. They happen for a reason. Good and bad.

Click to expand...

The Si is good with this one. 




Are you of the rebellious sort? The sort who rebels for no reason other than to rebel against authority?

Yeah. Most teenagers are, regardless of type. Everyone has a rebellious stage.

Click to expand...

Doesn't tell me much. 




When watching a film and critiquing it? Do you critique it based on details in the film, for instance on how you thought a certain portion of it was un-realistic (or something along those lines) or based on the idea or point they were trying to get across/how well they got it across? (It can be a combination of both sometimes too)

It's more TV shows e.g, when I watch 'My Name Is Earl', I absorb everything and think about how I would have done it better than Earl. And sometimes I try predict things which happen based on what happened. Sometimes I get it right on the first go. Mostly I just absorb it, watch it and review it later when I am assed.

Click to expand...

The second mention of Ni. 




When debating with others, do you ever get the feeling or state for that matter, that you can see where your opponent is coming from? For instance I have gotten into arguments over things I honestly don't believe (or could care less if it were true), but it all started when someone would tell me about a certain topic and how this certain stance is stupid. 

Sometimes, if they explain their idea well enough. If not, then it seems like bullcrap to me.

Click to expand...

Ti solid. 




Do you notice symbols in the world, do you ever try and wrap the symbol back to an idea that you believe?

Not really, unless they are super obvious. I used to research occultic symbollism and I see a lot of it in pop music and TV shows and end up pointing that out from time to time. My Dad is better at it than me. Mushc better.

Click to expand...

Another mention of Ni




Are you hurt by criticisms? Do you get personally offended when people try and criticize you? or are you thick skinned?

Thick skinned, unless they really put me down, which is hardly ever. I welcome constructive criticism, not crtiticism for the sake of it. I like knowing where I am going wrong and what I need to do to improve etc.

Click to expand...

Ti and not Fi. 




Say for example your learning about cameras in school, would you be more inclined to go home right away and read a whole shit load on cameras so you feel confident in your knowledge of cameras? or would you feel perfectly comfortable when the teacher calls on people to come try it out, to just hop up there and start using it?

Feel comfortable when the teacher calls on people to try it out. Experimentation, trial and error and beiung hands on is all part of the learning process. Unnessecary infodumps tend to bore me. I just take what I need to get by (data, facts etc) and sotre it in my head for future references.

Click to expand...

The doer temperament. Would learn by doing. Very ST




When you are out do you worry about how people will interpret any action you take? (sort of in a seinfeld sort of way, where they over analyze actions people make, trying to find their true motivation) Do you feel a sort of pressure from this?

Nope. I do what I need to, when I need to. Not overly. Unless I get suspicious of people over time. Only then do I try work out their motives.

Click to expand...

ti over Fe.




In a classroom setting do you ever find yourself helping other people out with projects or homework when you see their struggling? Do you do this to make yourself feel more comfortable?

Meh, not really, unless they ask for it. I don't mind helping people, as long as they let mw know, and I know the answers. Which isn't ovely often, because I don't care much in class.

Click to expand...

Not enough Fe to care. 




Do you find yourself ranting to your friends about how a certain something could have been done way easier? Or how someone went about doing something (anything like a project,work,etc.) was really stupid and you could have done it way better and in a more simple fashion?

Sometimes. I rant more about how people behave and stupidity. It makes me feel better when I release it all.

Click to expand...

How people behave (Fe) and not how things are done and can be improved - efficiency (Te)




How does your average day go in general?

Wake up, go out, come home, eat, go on PC, do stuff, sleep.

Click to expand...

Lol sounds like a normal person. 




What things regularly bug you?

Swagfags, sheeple people, spoiled brats, stupid people, pompous people, rich people flaunting and people dying for no good reason.

Click to expand...

Almost everything related to Fe and the Ti brand of individualism. 




What do you value most in other people and what qualities do you find most repulsive in others?

Intelligence, likeability, good sense of humor, up for anything and kind.

The ability to be a dick, fake humor, fake niceness, nastiness and people who make repeitive noises.

Click to expand...

Same as the last answer. 

How do you evaluate people in general?

From what I know of them through personal experience. If I am yet to meet them, I value what I know through social media and see how that holds up to expectations, but you can never judge a book by its cover truly. Even if you really know someone. 




Any peculiarities that you have noticed about your personality?

I'm f*cking nuts. I dunno if that's good or bad. 

Anything that makes you stand out from other people that you know?

Meh. I dunno.. maybe how I view the world?

Click to expand...

Nothing of importance. 




What do you yourself think are your strengths and weaknesses?



Determined
Humorous
Knowledagble
Approachable

Lazy
Go too far sometimes
Don't give 100%
Talk too much
Impulsive




Click to expand...





Some songs I like:



















Alright, this is all I can find. 
If you need to, you can go ask me some more questions 

​

Click to expand...

Same as all the other lists. 



WontlyTheMoonBear said:



@huhman : 

Those aren't reasons. Those are just opinions. There is no proof here or reasoning behind why you think that I am an Fi Aux. You haven't quoted any of my posts, and you haven't quoted any sources to compare me against Aux Fi. 

If you wanna pick a fight, go elsewhere. Go troll someone else and waste their time. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Click to expand...

This is Ti right here. You keep asking for reasons. 'why do you think this? Why do you say that?' 



Drunk Parrot said:



I was on a discord call with him and spent 30 minutes. He is clearly ESTP 2w3 sx

He does like to contest that, regularly, despite him agreeing with me at the time.

Click to expand...

I think he's an SLE - Ti - ESTP. His enneagram, I do agree with his people focus, it is an image type but I lean towards 3w2 over 2w3. I'm thinking 3 7 8. 

I'll go one step further - instinctual variant - Sx / So just based on his people focus. 

And lastly, from my own personal experience -

Wontly, you have so much Se. I know this because we text on a regular basis and I can just tell that you're so intense. When compared to an Ne user like me (tert Ne) I don't have nearly that much intensity. Your quick witted, you have a very Ti way of asking questions and you're not emotionally expressive like the ExFPs I know. 

I wanted to give a more detailed response - get into the 'why's' but it took me more than 3 hours to make this. I did this because I am your friend and I know you better than all the other people insisting you're an ENFP or an ESFP. I'm tired. Take me seriously. 

You're welcome.*


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@Blue Ribbon - Thank you so much for your detailed reply. Thank you for breaking everything down and explaining the reasons why you think that I am an ESTP. I don't really see much to contest, imo. It's very detailed and it's much appreciated. Thanks for spending all that time on me too. It shows that you care, and are an awesome friend. 

Also, it's interesting that you think I'm a 3w2. I've never really thought about type 3 as much as I have thought about type 8 or 2, but I guess that triple assertive also makes sense. I do related to 3 in its own way, but idk if I am a 3 core. And yes, sx is obvious lol. If I'm not sx, then I dunno what sx is. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

@Blue Ribbon thanks for the feedback on Wontly. That said, I see way more 2 than 3 in him. He gets embarrassed quite easily and reacts with anger.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> @Blue Ribbon thanks for the feedback on Wontly. That said, I see way more 2 than 3 in him. He gets embarrassed quite easily and reacts with anger.


Hm... he used to say he was an 8. So yeah, 2 would explain that because of it's connection to 8. I do agree he's an image type.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Hm... he used to say he was an 8. So yeah, 2 would explain that because of it's connection to 8. I do agree he's an image type.


Thanks Bib Bib you adorable little ruffian! :love_heart:


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

Feisty. 


The dudes an Se dominant if I ever saw one in my goddamn life. That's all I know.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> @Blue Ribbon thanks for the feedback on Wontly. That said, I see way more 2 than 3 in him. He gets embarrassed quite easily and reacts with anger.


Can you link me to some good enneagram 2 reads? I'm trying to find some in the 2 subforum, but I'm sure that you have better resources you've collected yourself. 


Blue Ribbon said:


> Hm... he used to say he was an 8. So yeah, 2 would explain that because of it's connection to 8. I do agree he's an image type.


Image types focus on the image and people connection, heads focus on the brain and thinking and gut types focus on anger and impulses right? 


Memory of Talon said:


> Feisty.
> 
> 
> The dudes an Se dominant if I ever saw one in my goddamn life. That's all I know.


Coming from a fiesty Se dom himself  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Can you link me to some good enneagram 2 reads? I'm trying to find some in the 2 subforum, but I'm sure that you have better resources you've collected yourself.


https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/type-2

I like this website the most.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Still at it again, huh?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/type-2
> 
> I like this website the most.


Thanks. I'm gonna have a look now. 


neko said:


> Still at it again, huh?


This thread is from 2015 lol but I revived it like 2 months ago or something. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

neko said:


> Still at it again, huh?


nah


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Can you link me to some good enneagram 2 reads? I'm trying to find some in the 2 subforum, but I'm sure that you have better resources you've collected yourself.
> 
> Image types focus on the image and people connection, heads focus on the brain and thinking and gut types focus on anger and impulses right?
> 
> ...


Yes. 8 integrates into 2 and disintegrates into 5, I think. A healthy enneagram 8 looks like a 2 and an unhealthy 2 can look like an 8. So these three types are connected.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Yes. 8 integrates into 2 and disintegrates into 5, I think. A healthy enneagram 8 looks like a 2 and an unhealthy 2 can look like an 8. So these three types are connected.


8 integrates into 2 and disintegrates into a 5, but 2 disintegrates into 8 and integrates into a 4. Personally, I find it confusing unless you understand each function and the enneagram traits in depth enough to not mistype yourself in either one and make sense of your how your type works and what you need to do in order to stay healthy and alive. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Holy crap! I've just realised that I've made like 7 Type Me threads in like 3 years! 😂 

What the actual hell?

I think that it comes down to the subjectivity of the given functions. Someone says something about Ni or whatever and someone adds something, or disagrees with that and it creates a whole new level of confusion/infomation that needs debunked within the realm of the functions and even typology itself. 

To me, functions are like synthesis; people add on functions to make a complete type full of layers, or subtract them to understand how one/two of the functions work together and to get back to basics. 

Some people see me as ExFJ, some some ESxP and some ENTx. I guess that depends on how you yourself view the functions subjectively/what external criteria you follow. 

I mean, it's good to find likeminded people on here in the form of type forums, but sometimes than concept can be hard to grasp and it can be hard to find the right people when you can't find your exact type, but I guess that's where the individual functions and the "best fit" type comes in? 

I know that systems like Socionics can explain the order of functions in certain types, and does a good job of conveying that, but they forget about loops, inferior function dominance, underdevelopment and other disorders which may cloud judgement, and the fact that some people can overcompensate their lower/other functions in order to appear like a certain type because they want to be that way/admire the people of that type. 

At the end of the day, I have come to realise that you are the main person who can type yourself, and that there will always be people will disagree with you regardless of the type you chose and how you argue those viewpoints. Yes, the people here can help you find your type and help you make decisions but only you can finalize those based off the research/answers you receive. 

I mean, I can see ESxP, ExFJ and ENTx traits within me, but I know that I can only "be one type" (though, not stereotypically seeming so). I do find that when I make threads/ come back to older ones and retake those tests, my perception seems to have "shifted drastically", depending on when I have taken it, but it seems that I am going through stages and my other functions are overcompensating themselves at different stages in the year and within my overall development. 

Now, I know that I have developed leaps and bounds over the past few years and I can notice myself 'transistioning' in terms of my personality type. I know that I am not the same person I was when I first joined this forum and I am becoming more confident and growing into my personality every day.

It is hard to come to terms with who you are and what your closest fit is, but when you have an idea, it helps your development a lot. It helps you see what you miss out, even though it's not always 100% accurate. It is a guide. Typology is a guide and to be taken with a pinch of salt and not as the complete, concrete truth, like most theories. I used to take it too seriously but now I am seeing it in terms of a theory and a guide. It has helped me understand others and myself better and how people work/integrate within society and each other throughout time and cultures. 

Stepping back has helped me see things from all the angles I need to see it from. Now I understand things a lot clearer. Things make a lot more sense now... 

Phew! Needed to get that out of my system. I dunno why I wanted to say that, but I had to say that and let it out. 

/rantover 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Such Se, such Ti, such 2w3.

Again, I typed you; you really weren't that complicated.


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

Such Se and such Ti and such e2 and such nonsense.

I don't get the INxx opinions maybe I have to be thrown into a lake with crocodiles to realise it.

ESFP sounds ok, ESTP is an option as well.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

FoggyEyes said:


> Such Se and such Ti and such e2 and such nonsense.
> 
> I don't get the INxx opinions maybe I have to be thrown into a lake with crocodiles to realise it.
> 
> ESFP sounds ok, ESTP is an option as well.


INxx? Where? Who said I was INxx?  You mean ENTx? 

ESxP? SP?! S?! WADDYA MEAN I'M NOT A INTUITIVE! Kidding. 

Nah, I can see Se high up in my functions list but I guess that I can't nail my auxiliary function at all, which is annoying. 

A lot of people sre divided between Ti and Fi, which I guess makes sense in its own way, but I know that Fi and Ti go deeper than just phrases like "I think", and "I believe". It's about how you define those internal systems and what they are based around; logic or values, but my issue is that I don't really see myself having as having/being strong in any of those two within my psyche. 

Maybe I'm overcompensating or overthinking things but that is my input/main issue. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

FoggyEyes said:


> ESFP sounds ok,


My thought's the whole time. But man what a Fi-Ni trip it is


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

myjazz said:


> My thought's the whole time. But man what a Fi-Ni trip it is


Wait? ESFPs can have an Fi-Ni trip? I thought they had Se-Te loops? Or maybe it is dependent of development in general? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

VirtualInsanity said:


> Wait? ESFPs can have an Fi-Ni trip? I thought they had Se-Te loops? Or maybe it is dependent of development in general?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Loops and Trips eh just words

I see you in a out of Ni state quit a bit, but still grounded in Se


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

myjazz said:


> I see you in a out of Ni state quit a bit, but still grounded in Se


I guess this is why I have seen myself as an ENxJ a lot of the time. I did read something about Se in ENxJs being decently developed and I am going through the stage where I am supposed to be developing my Tertiary function at the moment, so this is another reason why I am "still unsure" of my type as such, if that makes sense to you? I wasn't sure if this was overuse of Pe or Je functions compensating within my developmental psyche. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

VirtualInsanity said:


> INxx? Where? Who said I was INxx?  You mean ENTx?
> 
> ESxP? SP?! S?! WADDYA MEAN I'M NOT A INTUITIVE! Kidding.
> 
> ...


You are actually so focused on Se, that it's like boiling milk, overflows from the pan so you cannot see its colour (that's how I picture your auxiliary function). The only idea of settling down with anything must rub your brain the wrong way, do you happen to be e7 by chance? Anyway I don't see much Ti through your posts so ESFP sounds right.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

FoggyEyes said:


> You are actually so focused on Se, that it's like boiling milk, overflows from the pan so you cannot see its colour (that's how I picture your auxiliary function). The only idea of settling down with anything must rub your brain the wrong way, do you happen to be e7 by chance? Anyway I don't see much Ti through your posts so ESFP sounds right.


So now I make milkshakes?  

No, for real. That is actually the opposite of what I am currently thinking. I am trying to find my most accurate fit, even if it means being a hybrid of two types in order for me to understand how I can develop myself and understand/develop others also. I don't care if I am a sensor or an intuitive, I just wanna understand what makes everything come together. You know?  

And I am not an enneagram 7, but it is a strong influence within my tritype. 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

VirtualInsanity said:


> So now I make milkshakes?
> 
> No, for real. That is actually the opposite of what I am currently thinking. I am trying to find my most accurate fit, even if it means being a hybrid of two types in order for me to understand how I can develop myself and understand/develop others also. I don't care if I am a sensor or an intuitive, I just wanna understand what makes everything come together. You know?
> 
> ...


You can't be a hybrid type  Usually those who doubt if they are F or T are F and those doubts are somehow more pronounced in perceivers from my observation. 
I've actually seen SeFi doubt like that but no real SeTi would doubt to the point to consider FeNi. Because the power of Ti structure.
As for being intuitive or sensor, there is this dumb "intuition" superiority coming from quite a lot of MBTI enthusiasts which is totally wrong. 
But it's another story and I don't want to spam your thread.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

FoggyEyes said:


> You can't be a hybrid type  Usually those who doubt if they are F or T are F and those doubts are somehow more pronounced in perceivers from my observation.
> I've actually seen SeFi doubt like that but no real SeTi would doubt to the point to consider FeNi. Because the power of Ti structure.


The problem I have with being Fi aux is that I don't have any morals, no system of morals, values or ethics because I simply don't deem them necessary or want to have those. I find those counterproductive and limiting in a way, like Ti as judgement filters. 



> As for being intuitive or sensor, there is this dumb "intuition" superiority coming from quite a lot of MBTI enthusiasts which is totally wrong.
> But it's another story and I don't want to spam your thread.


Yeah, I know, hence why I said that I don't care if I am a sensor or intuitive.  



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

:/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

VirtualInsanity said:


> The problem I have with being Fi aux is that I don't have any morals, no system of morals, values or ethics because I simply don't deem them necessary or want to have those. I find those counterproductive and limiting in a way, like Ti as judgement filters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





VirtualInsanity said:


> :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Dude, don't be sad, try a bit of introspection maybe? 
Fi is not about morals, it's a common misunderstanding of this function. 
Also ESFPs tend to not give a f*** about morals, just saying. They just RUUUUULE. Awesome people.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

FoggyEyes said:


> Dude, don't be sad, try a bit of introspection maybe?


When I introspect and think about it; literally all of the Ti users say that I use Fi and the Fi users say that I use Ti as my auxiliary function and I regularly think about it. I find that strange, imho. I thought the functions were easy to decide and define. But like I said, it's pretty subjective. We need some commonly agreed definitions. 



> Fi is not about morals, it's a common misunderstanding of this function.


What is Fi then? 



> Also ESFPs tend to not give a f*** about morals, just saying. They just RUUUUULE. Awesome people.


Exactly. That's what I thought, in regards to morals, but no "Fi has deep morals, values and ethics". Damn people overcomplicating everything as usual. They probably are Fi PoLR or Inferior or don't use it at all. Or something. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

So hard...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I wanted to add something ELSE to this thread (okay, yeah hopefully I WILL stop soon and shut up) but I watched some Michael Pierce videos and done some reading last night because I wanted to try and nail my Judging Functions, but upon doing this research, I noticed that I resonated a lot more with Te than I originally thought I did. 

There is something about Ti that makes it seem "unproductive" within the psyche compared to Te (again, this could be my Se need for engagement), and I don't think that my Fi is strong enough to account for that being Auxiliary (or else it's underdeveloped/unused as hell, like in an Se-Te loop). Also, Te itself can sound like Se in a lot of situations/descrptions which can account for confusion between these two functions (superficially at least), especially in terms of finding a solution, or thinking quickly (ESTPs, ESFPs with well-developed Te and ENTJs with well-developed Se tend to get mixed up, especially if they have similar enneagram types/ behavioral traits). 

But Te is more results orientated and Se is more practicality orientated, right? A Te user would most likely want the best result from building a fence and want it to fit the designated purpose (Mr. Jones wants to keep the neighbors from dirtying his garden, keeping it clean and saving him money in the long term because there is less mess within the garden and this fence is achieving thse results), but an Se user would most likely put up a fence because it serves a practical purpose (Mr. Smith noticed that the fence would hold up his growing apple trees and stop them from breaking in the strong winds)? Yeah? 

And both are pretty blunt and straight to the point in information collecting/giving? A Te user tends to collect facts and organizes those in an efficient manner outwardly for future reference etc, and an Se user would tend to collect and perceive those facts and process/organize those internally through Ji and use the ones they need from their mind whenever (especially Ti, right?) 

Anyway, I could go on about the differences all day, but my point is that I think I actually resonate a lot more with Te than I first thought I did. I do tend to organize/plan things externally, try and figure out the most efficient result, I collect facts and reference/save those for the future, and I really do not care about the process behind the logic/ building internal logical systems. I would rather use X method to get the result, as opposed to open it up and see how the process makes the result. I don't care for pure logic/pure reasoning, knowledge for the sake of it (I need a purpose to learn X) or want to waste my time contemplating for ages over how truthful/accurate my system is. If I have a point to make, I wanna get it across as quickly and efficiently as possible. I want it to have a point and convey my desired result as close as possible to the expectations/parameters I had set. 

And I don't really care much for internal feelings, values and morals either; I don't have a complex internal system based around strong values, my own feelings, individuality or care much how my actions affect eaach individual person, I don't try to connect with people on a personal level always, and I definitely get uncomfortable when people try and ask me about my personal feelings, aspirations and morals. And I get annoyed when people purposely try and probe/trigger me at any point. My own private business is mine only, unless I actually decide to air it out in the open. 

Maybe that's just me being insane or looping or being an awkward bitch, but those are my two cents on things; someone might see Se dom, another person Je, and someone else see something else, but that is what I wanted to add to this thread. 

The rest of my findings/perspective. Take what you want from it all. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Still think you're ESTP.

7w8 explains everything else.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Gilly said:


> Still think you're ESTP.
> 
> 7w8 explains everything else.


Explain.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

